
Russia hired 1,000 people to create 'fake news' in key US states during election - lumberjack
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/russian-trolls-hilary-clinton-fake-news-election-democrat-mark-warner-intelligence-committee-a7657641.html
======
superioritycplx
How many people were on Correct The Record's payroll again?

